# Raleigh Twenty or Dawes Kingpin Folding Bike



## EltonFrog (16 Aug 2019)

as above or similar in Berkshire/Oxfordshire area. Condition usable.


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2019)

curious, , are you going to restore another ?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> curious, , are you going to restore another ?



No, I’m considering the matter of getting a folder, stripping to the bare bones, to make it easier to get in the car then use it for an occasional commute for a few months, then flog it. I think I’ve found a twenty on eBay, though I’d rather have a Kingpin.


----------

